# Toro 721R Running Rough



## Jaynen (Jun 28, 2009)

I use Toro 721R's for clearing residential driveways. They work great for about 2 years but then start to have engine problems. They start surging and hunting and under a big load backfire or stall. I did a compression test and compared with a new one and it was close to the same. Put a brand new carb and seals on. And put a new head gasket but still nothing changes. We use and abuse these machines hard so they really dont owe me anything. But if I could figure out how to get another year or 2 out of them for not a whole lot of money and labour that would be sweet. I see tons of these blowers for sale online after 2 or 3 years old so other people are having this problem too.


----------



## MIDTOWNPC (Feb 17, 2007)

Check it out. Might help you

I run premium gas in everything also


----------



## Jaynen (Jun 28, 2009)

Awesome link! Thanks so much i am gonna check that out. Hopefully thats the issue!


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Alot of people don't bother to run them dry anymore before storing them. Empty them out completely in the spring then run them till they stall out and put them away.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

MIDTOWNPC said:


> Check it out. Might help you
> 
> I run premium gas in everything also


We run non ethanol in everything except mowers and truck


----------

